

Samsung Galaxy Note 10.1 review: 5.4 / 10 - jmillikin
http://www.theverge.com/2012/8/15/3243546/samsung-galaxy-note-10-1-review

======
wazzzup
5.4? That's actually pretty sad. But hey, at least they didn't put a "mini"
version of the tab.

